

Ask HN: Why are you blocking users from the Tor network? - conductor

When accessing the Hacker News through the Tor network, in the vast majority of cases (exit nodes) you will get &quot;HTTP&#x2F;1.1 403 Begone!&quot;.<p>I&#x27;m not suggesting anything, but the timing of this restriction is not very good: it started just after the NSA hit the fan.<p>HN, if the reason behind this restriction is that you sipmly don&#x27;t want anonymous postings then let us (Tor users) just browse the Hacker News at least.<p>Thank you.
======
pg
Someone wrote an abusive distributed crawler that got a lot of Tor IP
addresses banned.

~~~
conductor
Thank you for the fast response!

Well, this is sad. I just hope when the crawler stops abusing HN, the banned
IP addresses will be unbanned back after some time.

~~~
pg
Yes, such bans only last a few days.

------
gesman
I ran hosting server and Tor users are usually script kiddies trying to mess
with the system. I tired of this bullshit and disabled Tor on the level of
IPTABLES. I suspect HN and others did the same, not because they are against
the freedom, but just because it makes easier to conduct the business.

------
kybernetyk
> it started just after the NSA hit the fan.

IIRC this was longer the case.

